# Seiko Divers On Display



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Purchased a new display stand and filled it with divers



















Pete


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

very nice collection - im loving the bare bezelled sawtooth i have to get one of those soon.

jason.


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

When i got the blue dialled sawtooth half the markings had worn away so I took all of them out except for the 5 minute markers

The bracelet and case were coverd in fine scratches out came the pan scourer and i have got my very own bead blasted bezelled bare sawtooth (my very first mod)

Pete


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's an impressive display of Seiko's :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice ,love the bottom row Peter .How long iddi it take to collect mate :huh:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the one on the bottom shelf, 3rd from the right. What is it?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is an ace stand!

Bit of pain if you want one in the middle though


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb collection. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> Purchased a new display stand and filled it with divers
> 
> ...


great collection well done


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for your great comments

Its took me about two years to get them together I do have some more as soon as I get another stand I will post. They do take a bit of getting out the middle if you open the bracelets they just about slide off

Retro 72 the one on the bottom shelf 3rd from right is a 6309 cushion case on a lumpy must admitt out of all the divers this one is the one I wear most when I go out just feels good

Pete


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice collection. The first monster is upside down :tongue2: You need a modded 6309/ 007etc


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

michaelh said:


> Nice collection. The first monster is upside down :tongue2:


:nerd: Nice spotting


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

PhilM said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection. The first monster is upside down :tongue2:
> ...


First thing i noticed Phil h34r: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

michaelh said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > michaelh said:
> ...


:clap::clap:


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thats funny you should notice that my son in law has just been round and the first thing he spotted was the one upside down. I spent ages looking at them and never noticed (they say love is blind)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I find it rather dissapointing you didn't set them all to the same date and time h34r: :lol:

nice display


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Great idea My next project


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Both the stand and the collection are fantatic... I'm really rather jealous!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its been a year, what does it look like now?


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

minkle said:


> Its been a year, what does it look like now?


Would love to have a collection like that one day. One year on and would love to see what its like now 

John


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Very sweet collection there Peter. How you keep all going? Winders?

Love the sawtooth. I don't see them often.

I just picked up the 6309-7040 cushion case. Can't wait.

Thanks for the post.

Dave


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Fantastic - I am not worthy


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice collection, good bump



sharkfin - Dave said:


> I just picked up the 6309-7040 cushion case. Can't wait.


The only diver on my list at the moment :man_in_love:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PHWOARRR!!!!!

Fantastic collection there mate B) B)

I'd love a collection like that and a great stand to stick them on, i would probably just sit looking at them though (i'm always scared of knocking them  )

John


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

that is just ACE

i love the way you've gone Black Monster. check. Orange Monster. check. hmm - there's something missing - ah - Black and Orange Monster - check!

no pepsi bezels in there though?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice.

Bagsy the two on the left, middle row, if you sell please?


----------

